# Pics



## leiurus (Jul 3, 2004)

Hi man!
These are some of my scorps!
Dom


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 3, 2004)

Welcome to arachnoboards!, nice looking scorpions.


----------



## Highlander (Jul 3, 2004)

Damn, nice looking scorps you got there.And welcome to the boards ;P 


Jonathan/Highlander


----------



## leiurus (Jul 3, 2004)

Again...
My message's not enough long, now I think it is...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## leiurus (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks guys!
Dom


----------



## Highlander (Jul 3, 2004)

I really like you H. Spadix


----------



## leiurus (Jul 3, 2004)

Hello! Here is my h. spadix...
Dom


----------



## Brian S (Jul 3, 2004)

Nice scorps ya got there. Is that all or do you have more?


----------



## leiurus (Jul 3, 2004)

Actually, i have a heterometrus longimanus, a hadrurus spadix and a ophisthophtalmus glabrifrons. I still have a grammostola rosea too. 
Dom


----------



## Highlander (Jul 3, 2004)

Does the sand you are using for the Spadix hold up well for burrows?


----------



## leiurus (Jul 3, 2004)

Not at all!
But it seems to dig under a rock.
I thing I will mix the sand with peat moss.
Dom


----------



## leiurus (Jul 4, 2004)

I wonder if peat moss can do a great substrate for my spadix.
Dom


----------



## G. Carnell (Jul 4, 2004)

uve got very healthy scorps there, good job


----------



## leiurus (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks
Dom


----------



## arconea (Jan 19, 2005)

*What kind of camera?*



			
				leiurus said:
			
		

> Hello! Here is my h. spadix...
> Dom


Those are really great pictures of H. Arizonesis. What kind of camera did you use to take those? 

 --Alex


----------



## innocence lost (Aug 26, 2005)

very nice pics!


----------



## innocence lost (Aug 28, 2005)

ok, just as I promised, here are a few pics of my little guy!!  






[/IMG] 






[/IMG] 






[/IMG] 

And looking at them more closely now, I see I need a better camera!! Oh well


----------



## fangsalot (Sep 22, 2005)

is my cam that bad??? i mean can u see my baby ok??...


----------



## Scorpionidad (Sep 22, 2005)

*Cam*

Naw, I like the scorpion pics. I love the variety of scorpions out there they impress me.


----------



## Jaygnar (Sep 22, 2005)

Simply stunning! Makes me want to go scorp shopping.


----------



## Hoosier (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey leiurus cool scorps.  How long have you had the spadix for and how big is it?


----------



## prang11 (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow you really pulled this one out of the dirt.


----------



## Predator (Sep 23, 2005)

Yea this threads very old. It says he was active a few days ago but I dont think he posts much.


----------



## dubaiboyz (Jun 16, 2008)

wow oh wow this is so great. thanks for sharing your collection hope you could post more. it's  great. thanks


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 16, 2008)

This thread is ancient.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 16, 2008)

~Abyss~ said:


> This thread is ancient.


its kinda retro haha


----------



## JustPassingThru (Oct 9, 2008)

*Northwest Georgia Scorpions*

I stumbled onto this website while searching for information on a particular scorpion. If this works right, the attached pictures should be clear enough.

I like in Northwest Georgia, Walker County, and these guys are found everywhere in this area. This is especially true if the area is heavily wooded.

Question: What is it's real name?


----------



## Brian S (Oct 9, 2008)

Vaejovis carolinianus is what you have there


----------



## JustPassingThru (Oct 9, 2008)

Brian S said:


> Vaejovis carolinianus is what you have there


Thank you! 

If you can either tell me what they eat and how to care for them, OR, direct me to a site that explains all this, I wouldn't mind trying my hand at raising a few.

On a side note, another interesting thing I found on the property is a nest of European hornets (or so the county extension agent says). At first, we thought they were cicada killers but when I stumbled on the nest, I knew they were some kind of hornet because CKs aren't typically social creatures. Needless to say, they are HUGE and seem to enjoy buzzing the house lights at night.

Thanks again,

JPT


----------



## Koh_ (Oct 9, 2008)

is that o.pugnax?? looking nice


----------

